# Shit! as interjection



## Encolpius

Shit  is a vulgar *expression of worry, shock, failure, etc. *
If I am not mistaken all Romance languages use it in the same context as well (Merde! Mierda! Merda...)
Germans, too: Scheiße!
We Hungarians don't use the word shit as interjection. 
I am a little bit doubtful about Slavic languages (?) I don't think they use it...
How about your language do you use SH* in the same context as the English, French, Germans...?
Thanks
Enc.


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> I am a little bit doubtful about Slavic languages (?) I don't think they use it...



In Czech *hovno* can be used as interjection of rejection or astonishment, although it's not so frequent as in Romance languages and German. See here http://cs.wiktionary.org/wiki/hovno#citoslovce


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting, after the Czech example I can recall a Hungarian idiom of rejection using the word sh*, but only as compound, we wouldn't say sh*, but the accusative form of the word Lószart!  [horse shit], only that version is possible, I think.


----------



## apmoy70

Hi Encolpius,

While we do use «σκατά» [ska'ta] (neut. pl.) --> _sh*t_ when we want to describe a situation in which we find ourself in a pattern of bad circumstances, we prefer as an interjection «γάμησέ τα» ['ɣamiˌse ta] --> lit. _f*ck them_ (the neut. def. article «τα» is enclitic) in similar cases


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish we don't use the word _shit_ in that context.
We have the interjection: _ Hassiktir!

_It's not really translatable, but it should suffice to say that it has the root _sik- _(to f*ck)_.
_


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *schijt *is old, and not common in compounds in Flandres, I think. _*Rot*_- is more common, but not that strong.


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Apmoy, briefly you don't use it in the same context as English. 
and Thomas, if I understant it properly, you don't use it unlike Germans.


----------



## Halfdan

Swedish:* skit! */ˈɧiːt/ can be used as an interjection and it is quite colloquial.


----------



## 涼宮

Japanese can use shit as an interjection, which is くそ _kuso._ But it's vulgar, the light versions are しまった _shimatta_ (finished/closed/shut down) and もう _mou _(already).


----------



## Maroseika

In Russian it can be used (Дерьмо! - Der'mo!). But stylistically it is far not the same as English "Shit!", it is much more vulgar and more stong, therefore is used much rarer.
The closest Russian analog of English "Shit!" is Черт! (Chort! - Devil).


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Arabic*

the English word "Shit!" is usually translated as اللعنة (_Al-La'nah!_ - Damn!). Also the word أف (_Off_) is used in standard and colloquial

In Egyptian colloquial we use the expression (يووه YOO-OH)

The three words are *NOT* rude


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew we could say חרא [khara] which means sh*
But most people just say the English word שיט  [shit]. 
And we also use swear words originated from Arabic (that don't mean sh*, I actually don't now what they mean and they are most likely to be changed by Hebrew speakers from their actual origin...) but that's a little lower than using the English.


----------



## Encolpius

BCS and Slovenes use something similar as well: *Sranje*!


----------



## Panceltic

Additional info for Slovenian: *drek*! *sranje*! *govno*! (a very educated word not in common day use, still some people use it to add a humorous connotation) *šit*! (the most commonly used, obviously a loanword form English), also used are *šajse* or *šajze* (from German). Needless to say, none of the above is appropriate to use!


----------



## AutumnOwl

Halfdan said:


> Swedish:* skit! */ˈɧiːt/ can be used as an interjection and it is quite colloquial.


But *Fan!* (the devil) and *Helvete!* (hell) are more common.


----------



## DenisBiH

Encolpius said:


> BCS and Slovenes use something similar as well: *Sranje*!



I don't think BCS *Sranje!* is as strong as the English *Shit!*, though. I don't think it actually deserves the exclamation mark, the way I use it (mostly as a sign of resignation to some unfortunate circumstances).

There are several other expressions used instead in specific circumstances that have mainly to do with various combinations of the words "f*ck", "d*ck", "p*ssy", "mother" and "you".


----------



## The_Moonlight

In Polish we don't use the word "shit" as interjection. We have the word _​(jasna) __cholera _instead.


----------



## 810senior

Hi.

I'd like to know how an excretory word like _shit_, _crap_(in English) is vulgarly used in your languages.
For instance, we have such a word 糞 _kuso _meaning a shit that can be diversely used as adjective, interjection, noun, verb, adverb and so on.
(I'm sorry if you mind those disparaging and unpleasant words and yet I'm curious about how such vulgar words that have similar meaning can be used in each language)




----------------------
Here are each examples in Japanese:


Adjective : あれほど*糞な*ゲームはやったことがない(lit. I've never done that *shit* game ever) are hodo *kuso na* ge-mu wa shita koto ga nai.
It is used for explaining derogatory, irrigating, furious feelings.

Interjection : *くそっ*、やられた(lit. *what* *the shit*, I'm fucked) *kuso *yarareta.
Same as above.

Noun : *糞だよ*糞、ハハハ(lit. This is a *shit*, hahaha) *kuso dayo *kuso hahaha.
Same as above. but it sometimes points to a single shit, excrement.

Verb : *糞して*寝ろ(lit. *Shit yourself* and go to sleep) *kuso shite* nero.
It simply means "to do shit, to excrete".

Adverb : 今日は*くっそ*暑いぜ(lit. it's *shit* hot today) kyou wa *kusso *atsui ze.
It is usage for emphasis such as _on earth_, _the hell_, etc. in English.


Thanks.


----------



## miguell

Polish:
kurwa - it means whore, prostitute but also it is interjection and menas "Fuck!". What's more, it does not mean la curva (Spanish, Italian...)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek shit is *«σκατά»* [skaˈta] (neut. nom. pl.) < Classical 3rd decl. neut. noun *«σκῶρ» skôr*, gen. *«σκατός» skātós* --> _muck, excrement_ (PIE *sk-ōr-, _excrement_ cf Hitt. šakkar, _excrement_).

A couple of expressions:
*«Δεν είχαμε σκατά, μας ήρθε ένα βαρέλι»* [ðen ˈixame skaˈta mas ˈirθe ˈena vaˈɾeli] --> _we lacked shit, a whole barrel arrived_ (it's said in cases when we're already experiencing a difficult situation, and something unexpectedly negative happens, doubling up our misery) 


*«Σκατά κι απόσκατα»* [skaˈta ci aˈposkata] --> _shit and more shit (is happening is omitted)_


*«Κολυμπάω στα σκατά»* [kolimˈba.o sta skaˈta] --> _I'm swimming in shit_ (the situation is so miserable, I feel like I'm in deep shit)


----------



## Dymn

In Romance languages these interjections (all meaning _shit!_ literally) are common: _merda! _(Catalan, Italian, Portuguese), _¡mierda! _(Spanish), _merde! _(French).

In Catalan and Spanish you can also say vulgarly _cagar-la _(ca) and _cagarla _(es), literally 'to shit it', meaning 'to do something wrong'. Or _cagar-se en algú_ (ca), _cagarse en alguien_ (es), meaning 'to despise someone'. For example, _¡me cago en tu puta madre!_ (es), 'I shit on your fucking mother!'.


----------



## 810senior

Thank you for reply!


----------------------
As for several idioms in Japanese:
(Including words I've looked up)


1. ～も*糞*もない _~(something) mo *kuso *mo nai_ = Something doesn't count at all (lit. there is no *shit *nor something)

2. 味噌も糞も一緒　_miso mo *kuso *mo issyo_ = It's all same to me (lit. _Miso_[Japanese seasoning] and *shit *are all the same)

3. 糞喰らえ _*kuso *kurae_ = fuck you (lit. eat your shit)

4. 糞の役にも立たない _*kuso *no yaku nimo tatanai_ = Definitely useless (lit. It's not useful for the *shit*)

5. 目くそ鼻くそを笑う me *kuso *hana *kuso* o warau = The pop calling the kettle black (lit. *dirt *in eyes ridicules *dirt *in nose)


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, your taboo-like topics are really inspiring...  
I think the situation in Hungarian is pretty the same as in Japanese

shit game -- szar játék
what the shit -- mi a szar! 
this is a shit -- ez szar
shit yourself and go to sleep -- I don't get "kuso shite" here -- is that an insult only? we have something similar -- szard össze magad! 
it's shit hot --- szar meleg van

I need to add there are two words for shit in Hungarian, so far I was not able to find another language which would distinguish 
between solid feces (szar) and diarrhea feces (fos - I find it even more vulgar than the first one)...how about Japanese? 

Do check this thread you might like it.



810senior said:


> 3. 糞喰らえ _*kuso *kurae_ = fuck you (lit. eat your shit)



It might be an Asian thing...the only language I can recall is Romani (Gypsy), they use that idiom: Chas muro kulo (lit.: eat my shit) as insult.


----------



## 810senior

Encolpius said:


> It might be an Asian thing...the only language I can recall is Romani (Gypsy), they use that idiom: Chas muro kulo (lit.: eat my shit) as insult.



Thank you for more information, Encolpius.
I've already checked that thread. (it really inspired me)

_Kuso shite_ and _kuso dayo_ only have their literal meaning. (NOT used for idioms)
_Kuso shite _means "shit oneself[excrete] and", _kuso dayo _means "this is a shit/crap/feces"

I'm interested that Hungarian has similar usage for a term _shit _like Japanese.





Encolpius said:


> I need to add there are two words for shit in Hungarian, so far I was not able to find another language which would distinguish
> between solid feces (szar) and diarrhea feces (fos - I find it even more vulgar than the first one)...how about Japanese?



No, there is no distinction of excrement's type in Japanese. I've heard this distinction for the first time.


----------



## ger4

In German, the most frequently used excrement-based interjection is probably _Scheiße_ - obviously related to English 'shit', and pronounced something like シャイセ, perhaps (ß is pronounced like a voiceless 's'). It's not really the worst taboo swearword and what makes it quite useful is the fact that it can be combined with just about any other word to form compounds: _Scheißwetter_ - 'f***ing weather', _scheißkalt_, 'f***ing cold', _scheißegal_, 'f***ing unimportant'*, _Scheißpolitiker_ - 'f***ing politicians' - we are very creative when it comes to forming these kinds of compounds but I'd better stop now... Another word, slightly stronger and not used in compounds but based on the same kind of excrements is _Kacke;_ both _Kacke_ and _Scheiße_ can be combined with other swearwords to make them stronger (_verdammte Kacke_..., lit. 'damned shit', for instance). Anyway, the 'swearing culture' here in Northern Germany is a bit more 'restrained', less creative, less impulsive than in Southern Germany and Austria - Austrians and Bavarians could probably add a few more expressions...

* or, maybe 'can't give a shit'... something like that, slightly more agressive than 'whatever'


----------



## 810senior

Holger2014 said:


> I think what distinguishes this thread from the other one is that this thread is much more 'excrement-focused'   ... In German, the most frequently used excrement-based interjection is probably _Scheiße_ - obviously related to English 'shit', and pronounced something like シャイセ, perhaps (ß is pronounced like a voiceless 's'). It's not really the worst taboo swearword and what makes it quite useful is the fact that it can be combined with just about any other word to form compounds: _Scheißwetter_ - 'f***ing weather', _scheißkalt_, 'f***ing cold', _scheißegal_, 'f***ing unimportant'*, _Scheißpolitiker_ - 'f***ing politicians' - we are very creative when it comes to forming these kinds of compounds but I'd better stop now... Another word, slightly stronger and not used in compounds but based on the same kind of excrements is _Kacke;_ both _Kacke_ and _Scheiße_ can be combined with other swearwords to make them stronger (_verdammte Kacke_..., lit. 'damned shit', for instance). Anyway, the 'swearing culture' here in Northern Germany is a bit more 'restrained', less creative, less impulsive than in Southern Germany and Austria - Austrians and Bavarians could probably add a few more expressions...
> 
> * or, maybe 'can't give a shit'... something like that, slightly more agressive than 'whatever'



Thank you for reply!
I found the way in German and Japanese is a bit similar. 
The most frequently used word is くそ_kuso_. but this word is much vulgar. (at least I think this way)
It can also combined with another word to form compounds for exaggerating, derogation, emphasis, etc.

You can see some examples: *クソ*ガキ*kuso*gaki(fxxxing kid), 下手くそ_hetakuso_(fxxxing incapable), クソ野郎_kusoyarou_(motherfxxxer)

We have another words in reference to the excrement(e.g. _unko_, _unchi_, _ben_, etc.) but they're rarely used to form compounds. only _kuso _can be used with a large number of other words for emphasizing, derogation, etc. (I've written those examples above)


----------



## Encolpius

kusogaki would be "szaros kölyök" in Hungarian, it is rather a collocation.... Scheißkind? in German, I know only Scheißkerl... 

And we should emphasized here excrement-focused topics are not to taboo in Japan like here in Christian word...so don't feel ashamed and participate...


----------



## ger4

Encolpius said:


> kusogaki would be "szaros kölyök" in Hungarian, it is rather a collocation.... Scheißkind? in German, I know only Scheißkerl...
> 
> And we should emphasized here excrement-focused topics are not to taboo in Japan like here in Christian word...so don't feel ashamed and participate...


I've never heard _Scheißkind_ either... There are some regional terms like _Blach, Göre,_ but nothing strong enough for this thread, nothing excrement-based...


----------

